# The hedgie moments!



## Hedgekitty (Nov 11, 2018)

Come one, come all! Share your funny or cute moments with your hedgie! One of the funniest moments with Snuffle is when I clean out her cage she goes crazy with excitement! And she always peeks her snout out of the towel and it looks so cute!😂 show us a picture of your hedgie and say what your funny moments are?! 🦔


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

When I give him worms. 
He's so ecstatic when getting his Mealworms that if I accidentally drop the worm, and I pull away to pick it up, Igor would run after my hand, thinking its still on there. 
And when I finished giving him one, he'd sit on the floor in the middle of his cage and sniff the air, waiting for another one to come raining down 😂


----------



## Hedgekitty (Nov 11, 2018)

Awww, thats so funny and cute at the same time!


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Yours is just adorable aswell! That nose! Ugh, melts my heart 💞


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Oh yeah, here's pictures of him aswell


----------



## Syanne51001 (Oct 8, 2018)

I just believe that all headgies are adorable💖😍here is some pictures of my headgie as he has grown up and as of yesterday he is now 1 years old. They grow up so fast and it has fully sunk in that the average life span of a hedgehog is 4-6 years😢. But here are the pics and sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I know someone whos hedgehog is 10 years old and still super active not slowing down no problems. 

Here are some of Holly some are when she was so tiny.


----------



## Hedgekitty (Nov 11, 2018)

All of your hedgies are so adorable! 💜🦔


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

@ Syanne 51001

Omg, look at that fluff ball! He's so cute! 💖

@ Ria

That face gets me everytime, its so flippen adorable! ❤


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Shes so cute just looking at her little face makes me smile !!

All yours guys are cute too !!

Will always say Holly is cuter tho haha


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Lol that's what any parent would say haha


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Haha I know but its true. I mean come on we all find our own hedgehogs the custes.


----------



## Hedgekitty (Nov 11, 2018)

Yeah very true! 😂


----------

